# Wild camping - Midlands



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2008)

Myself and a few friends are looking to do some wild camping. The problem is majority of land is obviously owned.

We've just spent the weekend on an organic farm in Guildford on a massive patch of land (a fair few acres) that he hasn't maintained for years and bascially was happy for us to be let loose on it.

On the off chance, does anyone know of any farmers and such that are happy to let people set up camp on their land and chop up wood, light open fires, dig holes for pissing/shitting, catch rabbits etc etc etc in the Midlands area? Particularily the Hereford/Worcestershire areas, but we're not that picky, anything we can get really.

Obviously you may want to PM me contact details rather than post them on here.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jul 21, 2008)

You could try asking on the Outdoors Magic forum, there are some knowledgeable people there:

http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/forum/forum.asp?sp=&v=8


----------



## Addy (Jul 29, 2008)

If you head for Northwick in worcester, you will find many 'free' fields to camp in along the river bank.

One that springs to mind from a while ago was near to a horse riding school. A big field with a 15(ish) foot drop down to the river edge ( which is like a sandy beach, but fucking deep in the middle as the 'disco boat' goes past most evenings)

Great for rabbiting and fishing, and free land to camp out on.

Its not far from the city centre, but far enought to be in relaxed countryside.


----------



## Supine (Jul 29, 2008)

Peak District. Goyt Valley.

I've camped out there a few times. Gorgeous


----------

